# Nortriptyline Side Effects?



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

I was taking nortriptyline 25mg before bed, and it worked great! I was able to eat in the morning without running for the bathroom. But after I was on it for two weeks, I started having chest pain, rapid heart rate, and nausea about a half hour after I took it. My doctor told me to stop taking it, so now my IBS is out of control again.Has anyone else had these side effects? Perhaps I wouldn't have them if I took the nortriptyline with dinner? Or maybe I could find a lower dose?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I took a different tricyclic for other things that did something like that to me (except I took it OK for several years before I started reacting to it...I was taking it for itching and migraine prevention).The migraines came back so we started on one of the SSRI's rather than a tricyclic so that may be an option for you to try. SSRI's can also be used for treating IBS, so it isn't really out of the box to look at that route.The different classes of antidepressants have different side effect profiles and the SSRI's tend to be lower on the rapid heart rate sort of thing.I was also mildly anemic when all this happened and we think that may have been a part of why it only effected me after awhile. When I had better blood maybe I tolerated it better??K.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

You might want to ask about lowdose amytriptoline which used to be prescribed all the time for ibs-D and is similar to nortriptoline, I think. Might be worth asking the specialist.tom


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I take 25 mg of nortryptiline two times a day, and I have the same problem. What fixed it for me was to take a very small dose of Indrerol (10 mg) twice a day with the nortryptiline. Inderol is a beta blocker that at normal doses is usually useed for high blood pressure, but at small doses is used for things like stage fright. Now, I have no problem.If you don't mind taking a drug to counteract a side effect, it might work for you too.Steven


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for the tips! I'll discuss all of those ideas with my doctor! She said something about trying SSRIs last time I saw her, so maybe we'll go that route. But I'll also mention the low dose Amitryptiline and the Indrerol to control side effects. Thanks a bunch!







Suzie


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I am on 10 mg a day of nortriptyline (Pamelor) 3 days now. No pain or cramps so far.Its great.I am wondering if anyone has experienced trouble sleeping with this drug? seem to be having trouble with this.but its great to not be in pain at all. I have been eating without worry. I hope it lasts


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

By the way I am IBS-C and hoping that the low dasage will keep the pain away and NOT constipate me like elavil did


----------



## ToBeMyself (Mar 12, 2003)

I am on desipramine now for my IBS-D, but last summer I was on Nortriptyline (SP?). I was on it for depression, but luckily for me it helped out with my IBS.Both Notriptyline and Desipramine gave me major insomnia for a few weeks in the beginning. I would take it in the morning and by the time afternoon came i would be exhausted.. then at night i could not sleep correctly. I am getting better now that I have been on the desipramine for 3 weeks. Both meds last summer ( I tried them both) also gave me a racing heart rate! I couldn't do anything without getting tired. I also was not eating correctly, was drinking a lot of alcohol, and was not active. Now I am active and eating better, and not drinking, I am not having this side effect. I am still very tired though.I tried Lexapro for my Depression and that made my IBS-D even worst then it was already. Luckily my Doctor was able to prescribe me Lotronex after my mental health doctor had me get off Lexapro. I wish I could still afford the Lotronex. It was the miracle pill!!!Mike


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

SUZIE Q HOW ARE YOU?i just wanted to let you know that after 2 weeks I got bad chest pains as well.What did the docs try on you after the nortrriptyline?


----------

